# Gahanna pond fishing



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Putty and I played hookie today and he invited me to a pond in gahanna. Caught two small mouth...my first on artificial bait. Used a 3" senko bright green worm on this one.








Not huge but glad to catch something I was targeting.


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

That's definitely a largemouth. Nice fish though!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Really...a large mouth? Oh well...glad I caught it!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

definitely a lm....sounds like a nice day of hookie though


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ftw112 said:


> That's definitely a largemouth. Nice fish though!


What he said. LM


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. New to this. This forum has definitely pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely a good way to spend a day off. I nabbed these boys!!! Used three baits. Pop r, Chatterbait and a crank bait. 
One of the bigger ones when I reeled it in had a 13" line hanging out of it's mouth. When I got my hook out I tugged that line and half of a senko that was hooked in it's belly began to come out. I couldn't get it out, so I cut the line and it vanished back into it's stomach.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Landed one in the couple hours I was there. Seems like there were some pretty decent sized fish.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome catches! I wish I could've joined you guys, hopefully next time I'll be free.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Lot of time put in by you, Putty. Well-deserved!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone made it over to woodside green south pond lately? I fished that place when I was younger and it was a great pond.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have fished that pond a couple of times. 
tip for that pond:
The kids that fish it all the time use hot dogs to catch the bass there. 

My daughter caught a bluegill, and I threw it on my spare rod with a redfish popping cork and pulled a nice 5 pounder out of there. The bass will hit a hotdog before any lure there. It is weird.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha its funny you say that because that it the place that I learned that hotdogs were such great bait, we slayed the catfish in there on them. We always used Rooster Tails for the bass or a red and black shad rubber worm. Also right before dark you could get some awesome topwater action!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

tchrist5 said:


> Has anyone made it over to woodside green south pond lately? I fished that place when I was younger and it was a great pond.


Me, putty and nyall actually just hit that pond last week for like 3 hours before dark. I caught 1 small bass, and putty caught 1 small bass, we saw a lot of bluegill popping but didn't see much bass activity. I thought that pond looked great on the map but I couldn't figure it out, maybe I'll try again in the fall and see if I can catch a couple nicer fish.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

homepiece said:


> I have fished that pond a couple of times.
> tip for that pond:
> The kids that fish it all the time use hot dogs to catch the bass there.
> 
> My daughter caught a bluegill, and I threw it on my spare rod with a redfish popping cork and pulled a nice 5 pounder out of there. The bass will hit a hotdog before any lure there. It is weird.


There was a guy there that morning using hot dogs and corn to catch nice sized bluegill. He told me there were some 4+ pounders in there. Of the ones I caught they were all around the same size. I will put a hot dog on the back of my chatterbait next time and see what happens.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Me, putty and nyall actually just hit that pond last week for like 3 hours before dark. I caught 1 small bass, and putty caught 1 small bass, we saw a lot of bluegill popping but didn't see much bass activity. I thought that pond looked great on the map but I couldn't figure it out, maybe I'll try again in the fall and see if I can catch a couple nicer fish.


I really focused on the rocks by the second entrance, also there is a sand bar on the north side of the pond that is a good area very close to those rocks.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Fished here today. Had a nice one on via pumpkin senko. Started jumping out of the water. Swam in to some birds nest floating bobber that was lost earlier and got tangled. Line snapped...still fuming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

